# Promouvoir mon application



## louyx (10 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai sorti une application sur l'App Store il y à une semaine, j'essaie de la faire connaitre, mais à vrai dire: j'ai du mal.

Voici le lien de l'application 
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/miradort-signaler-vos-pannes/id595713154?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

_Pour le modérateur : je donne le lien, non pas pour qu'il l'achète, mais pour qu'il sache mieux me conseiller par rapport à ce que mon application fait. C'est pour cella que je ne décrirai pas l'application sur le forum, pour ne pas la promouvoir ici et ne pas aller à l'encontre des règles du forum._

J'ai promu l'application :
- auprès de site internet spécialisé français et étranger en leur donnant des codes promo
- auprès de blogs français et étranger en leur donnant des codes promo
- auprès d'une certaine presse spécialisée et régionale
- j'ai essayer de la promouvoir du mieux que je peu sur les réseaux sociaux (Facebook & Twitter) et le
- bouche à oreille
Au total, 50 sites, blogs, et presse, mais rien n'y fait aucun article, appart les sites qui référence les applications au fur et à mesure des nouveautés, mais ça je n'ai pas eu besoin de les contactés.
À si, sur mon site web; j'ai fait un article, mais le nombre de visiteurs que j'ai par jour est l'équivalent d'une fréquentation d'un PMU à 21 heures le soir. C'est déjà ça&#8201;!

Alors bien sûr, je suis aller sur google voir les articles sur ce sujet, mais soit les articles datte et ne sont plus d'actualité, soit il me demande de déboursé entre 20 000 & 500 000, soit d'en parler à Jean Roch... lol
Les réponses sont soit intéressantes et je les ai suivis, soit impossible à réaliser pour moi ou soit perturbant.

J'ai eu quelques réponses de bloguer qui m'ont félicité de l'application et qu'ils l'on trouvé utile, ils mont dit qu'ils l'avaient téléchargé et l'utiliserons dès qu'une panne internet leur arrivera.

Donc, je suis actuellement à quelques téléchargements grâce à eux. Mais, pour que l'application marche, il faut que je la fasse connaitre, pour que les gens sachent qu'elle existe et qu'ils l'utilise.

Alors, je m'attends à une réponse de votre part qui me dit « oui, mais l'application est payante ». Et je vous répondrai que j'ai des serveurs à payer et que je suis sans emploie, d'ailleurs j'ai 24 ans et depuis mon bac j'ai travailler que un mois, je suis logé gratuitement, et je n'ai même pas les moyens de changer ma paire de converses, ni de quoi voir une once d'avenir actuellement.

Je viens donc à vous pour que vous me conseillé pour la promouvoir et si vous avez d'autres remarques ou conseil qui n'ont rien à voir avec la promotion, je suis tout à vous aussi.

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (10 Février 2013)

Salut,

Je viens de lire le descriptif, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser ton appli ?


----------



## louyx (10 Février 2013)

Miradort est une appli utilitaire qui a pour but de signaler ses pannes ou coupures internet afin de les référencer, voir ou elle se situe,  en quel nombre et de permettre de se fait de s'échanger des codes WiFi.


----------



## Lauange (10 Février 2013)

Signaler à qui ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2013)

J'ai lu, mais ce genre d'App ne me parait pas d'une grande utilité dans l'état actuel du peu de pannes de ma box.
(Nota: Pourquoi un "T" à mirador ?)


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2013)

le lien ne fonctionne pas et sur l'app Store (FRANCE), je ne trouve aucune application "miradort" (pas plus que "mirador" d'ailleurs)


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> le lien ne fonctionne pas et sur l'app Store (FRANCE), je ne trouve aucune application "miradort" (pas plus que "mirador" d'ailleurs)



Aucun problème avec le lien, il fonctionne bien .


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2013)

ah oui... cette fois ça marche

Bon, je suis allé voir le descriptif. Je ne comprends pas l'utilité.... 

Quant à la mention "vous pouvez, de se fait, vous échanger des codes WiFi": quel rapport avec le reste?

Bref si Mira dort, moi j'éviterais de le réveiller... ou alors explique-nous un peu plus ce qui t'a donné l'idée de cette application et ce qu'elle peut apporter aux utilisateurs.

C'est peut-être l'explication qui n'est pas suffisamment claire pour donner envie de l'acheter.


----------



## Larme (10 Février 2013)

Alors...
Déjà, la description que j'ai lu en diagonale est bourrée de fautes... Ça ne fait pas sérieux du tout...
Il y a plusieurs sujets sur le nets qui traitent de l'ASO (AppStore Optimisation).
Y'a des enseignements spécialisés dans le Marketing, ce n'est pas pour rien. Ce n'est pas si simple que ça.

J'ai l'impression que ta description est trop complexe. Tu ne vas pas directement au but.
Si j'ai bien tout suivi (vu que j'ai lu en diagonal), ça permet de connaître les pannes de réseaux. Et c'est pas explicite ! J'suis ingénieur en informatique (et même avec option Réseaux et Télécommunication), mais pour beaucoup, parler d'un DSLAM, mais ça ne veut strictement rien dire ! Il vaut mieux parler de pannes de réseaux localisées (ou global si on se réfère au problème d'Orange récent).

Tes screenshots sont en français, et pourtant, la Nav' Bar affiche un titre anglais. :/


----------

